# Outdoors > Fishing >  Freshwater pics

## Dundee

Had some qwelcome raimn jeez vc can interpretate this i shud b in bed

No results but a bad day fishing beta than a gud day at work :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 


Took ole Jess an my new fishing pack too dirty watrerrrrrrrrrrrrr


this just dwn dfrereom jakeys pool biyt dirty

Oh got nothing but a few pics cheers for the new lures CChris they will get em
must be late the pics ahnt loady :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: mbg


This twas a thresasdg i nevewqw mind scenery and  lures /flies etc night

----------


## Rushy

OK VC, what was that last line supposed to mean?

----------


## veitnamcam

Think he was half way threw telling us what the thread was about then couldn't be Arsed  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

OK.  Must have had a couple of bevvy's.

----------


## BRADS

must be all that rain making it brown.
How much you had?

----------


## Chris

Like your fishing mate, can send ya some more rain sick of it.
We had 1 fine day in last 10 days.Those lures still seem to work .

----------


## Twoshotkill

Yea.... So over the rain!... every frikkin day!

----------


## Dundee

:Grin:  :Grin: Yeah pretty happy with the rain Brads  25mm boxing day,6mm 27th,3mm 28th.

The river should be coming right :ORLY: 

Rushy VC hit the nail on the head Thread with Scenery Lures Flies etc  I think that word on the last line was (never) :Omg: 

Chris cheers for those lures I gave them a swimming lesson last night :Cool: 



We all went down



I stayed till dark and could see the lights from the torches that Chris sent the kids, from the river when they got back too the house.



Those 3 lures on there own are the one Chris made also theres a gold one on the left of the lure box that was made by Chris ages ago.
They are certainly good lures as I have caught plenty of trout on the last ones Chris sent down. Cheers mate

----------


## Rushy

> Yea.... So over the rain!... every frikkin day!


+ 1.  Making for a pretty shitty break.

----------


## Rushy

Chris, you have talent.  Dundee let us know when you catch a trout on the new "Waihi Wobblers"

----------


## Dundee

It will happen Rushy :Wink:

----------


## Chris

> It will happen Rushy


Have 3 different color blades coming ,be interesting see how they go.

----------


## veitnamcam

Been ridiculously hot and dry here, bit of badly needed rain last couple days. When i get my shit together I will post up my kids first salmon :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Been ridiculously hot and dry here, bit of badly needed rain last couple days. When i get my shit together I will post up my kids first salmon


Been quite wet up here VC.  How big was the Younguns salmon?

----------


## veitnamcam

Il save it for the story(cheated)

----------


## Dundee

What sort of fish is that

----------


## Sideshow

It's a Pike Dundee. Quite the predator....like a fresh water barracuda  :Zomg:

----------


## keneff

> must be all that rain making it brown.
> How much you had?


Nah @BRADS, @Rushy shlipped and shpilled his shtubby of Waikato into it. That's what turned it shit-brown.  :Angry:

----------


## Rushy

Rushy doesn't spill Waikato.  Waikato is my precious.

----------


## Dundee

Snow and flood

After the melt

----------


## Dundee

Down Pahiatua the other day but never bothered to have a flick.

Got a mouse lure from H&F to add to my colllection.

Action works really great had the tail and the spare tail bitten off already.

Had a good strike tonight on the mouse and another on red black fury before it started pissing down.

----------


## MSL



----------


## Dundee

That looks like prime trout and deer country there @MSL

----------


## MSL

Many trout visible, not so many deer

----------


## Dundee

Managed 4 hours on the water today but nothing hooked,still bloody good to get out there.

Seen 3 or 4 trout under the bridge but no luck.
Fished the last 2 hours of daylight at jacobs pool and no luck there or upstream but still beats a 14 hr day at work.

----------


## Paddy79



----------


## Dundee

Another bloody flood.
Two days ago near Oringi south of Dannevirke

Today

----------


## Puffin



----------


## Dundee

Manawatu River Sept 2018

----------

